# mil-spec or G.I?



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Playing around with the thought of getting another 1911...Mil-Spec or GI? And why?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Milspec - U actually have usable sights. U get a beveled magwell and lowered ejection port.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 With Ship. For just a few bucks more you are getting a lot better gun to work with. Mil-Spec is a fine gun and good luck with it.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. I voted for the Mil-Spec, the primary reason being the better sights.









_When I first bought this one, I fired it about 1000 shots with assorted ammunition and it worked flawlessly despite a rather heavy and gritty trigger pull. The sights were perfectly regulated for me such that POA matched POI with 230-gr. standard pressure/velocity loads. I've since had the guts replaced and upgraded by Teddy Jacobson. The pistol has roughly 3500 rounds through it and has never malfunctioned._









_My Mil-Spec has not been accurized and while not "Camp Perry Accurate", it is plenty accurate for my needs, real or perceived, these days._

Having said this and voted for the Mil-Spec, a good friend of mine who is an excellent shot and true fan of the 1911 pattern pistol purchased a couple of the GI version and has had excellent luck as well, but for me the Mil-Spec seems the better choice.

Best.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for the insight all. I was in a few shops today and it seems like the Mil-Spec has gone way up...couldn't find one for less then 600 bucks. That's a turnoff...last time i checked they cost n.i.b. $400 +tax. well, I guess thats it for that.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Wait and go to a Gun Show that has more than one big dealer there. Work the price back and forth. I still don't think you will get it for much less than around $500 bucks. Good luck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

mw1311 said:


> Thanks for the insight all. I was in a few shops today and it seems like the Mil-Spec has gone way up...couldn't find one for less then 600 bucks. That's a turnoff...last time i checked they cost n.i.b. $400 +tax. well, I guess thats it for that.


I've seen them at Houston gun shows for less than $500 for parkerized models, and not much more than $500 for the stainless mil spec.

Check some gun shows soon


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

going to the saxet in austin tomorrow...got my tax refund today and if i don't hurry and spend the gun-portion on guns quickly it will be gone otherwise.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

mw1311 said:


> going to the saxet in austin tomorrow...got my tax refund today and if i don't hurry and spend the gun-portion on guns quickly it will be gone otherwise.


Let us know how it goes!


----------



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

I have done some Web Surfing for a Mil Spec and have found them for $525 & $537.............


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Let us know how it goes!


found one for $530...didn't buy it tho, just didn't feel it....for 100 bucks more i could get a colt 1991 NRM. I did get a P2000 & a S&W M60 tho. :smt033


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats on the HK!


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks! That poor thing is starting to show quite a bit of wear from the Kydex holster.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a Galco Matrix for my USP, and it kinda wore the edges a tiny bit after 1 draw. I got it for just $20, though.

But, I am anal retentive about the condition of my guns. I typically don't holster any gun but my carry gun. So, I haven't done it since.

If Tripp hadn't have screwed up a 1911, I probably would send the slide off to be hard chromed to him.


----------



## crasha51pan (Feb 7, 2007)

I too have been looking and the price runs a wide range. Up until last weekend the cheapest I could find shopping thru the internet was $528 but then you have the other cost associated ( shipping and FFL shipping address). I did find a place that will sell me the Mil-Spec for $500.38, all included. Have a gun show coming at the end of the month, I will check it out but I feel that its going to be hard to beat that price.....


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

crasha51pan said:


> I did find a place that will sell me the Mil-Spec for $500.38, all included.


Wow, where was that?


----------



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Milspec - U actually have usable sights. U get a beveled magwell and lowered ejection port.


Thats what I was gonna say! I own both and the GI is a great gun but the sights suck!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'd say get the GI for $200 less and have new sights installed. "Shipwreck" is 100% correct that the GI sights are nearly unusable. I haven't fired a Milspec but the sights are obviously better out of the box, however, I'm having new, 3 dot night sights installed on my GI Champion. The sights were $85 and the work will cost $70, and the gun cost me $410, so for $560 (less than a new Milspec) I have a nice 1911 with sights that are similar to my other semi autos. 

Don't know if there are any other differences in these guns but if not, this option is most cost effective.


----------



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

My dad has a Colt Gold Cup 1911 that his father-in-law left him when he died 3 years ago. do any of you know much about the Gold Cup, why it's called that, and is it a good 1911 model?:smt023

+1 on the mil-spec


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

give me a mil spec with a beaver tail and hammer and i would be happy

that is the 1911 that I use to own before kids and sorry I sold it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rhino said:


> My dad has a Colt Gold Cup 1911 that his father-in-law left him when he died 3 years ago. do any of you know much about the Gold Cup, why it's called that, and is it a good 1911 model?...


The Colt Gold Cup is a 25- and 50-yard, bulls-eye-target, .45 ACP, semi-auto competition pistol. It should have a good adjustable rear sight and an undercut Patridge front sight. It should be pretty tightly fitted, and its trigger should be light and crisp.
The name "Gold Cup" comes from one of the National Match competitions in which it was designed to be used.
It is not practical for self-defense or for holster carry. It is too tightly set-up, its rear sight is a little fragile, and its front sight will rip the Hell out of a holster and obscure itself in a clump of leather scrapings.
It's probably pretty valuable. In as-new condition, it's listed at from $800.00 to more than $1,000.00, depending upon when it was made.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

hideit said:


> give me a mil spec with a beaver tail and hammer and i would be happy


That seems to be my take on it at the moment... From all the 1911's I've handled, I dig the beavertail. From the spec's though, appears they don't come with beavertails, correct? ... I'm guessing a mil spec with a beavertail would pretty much be a pt1911. :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

babs said:


> That seems to be my take on it at the moment... From all the 1911's I've handled, I dig the beavertail. From the spec's though, appears they don't come with beavertails, correct? ... I'm guessing a mil spec with a beavertail would pretty much be a pt1911. :mrgreen:


you're right about them not usually having the beavertail. That's pretty easily remedy though. It's not too much to change it. Though if it was me I'd change out the spur hammer too. and maybe a better trigger while I had it apart. My old Springer I changed the hammer and added a beavertail grip safety. The trigger I left alone and in the long run I'm glad I did. It does have a little creep I wish wasn't there but it is a very light pull (about 3.5 lb).
It's one of my fav 1911's to get out and get dirty.

I have a PT1911 too. While I do like it they are not really like a mil spec being they have the ambi safety. and a little better frame to slide fit. also having the better trigger and hammer than the average mil spec comes with. I would still tell most people to get a mil spec before a PT1911 but that has more to do with the Taurus lack of customer service. Those like me that are more inclined to just take it apart and fix it myself rather than deal with their CA dept. I can say though I've had 0 issue with my PT1911.


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

i chose gi.

i like the simplicity and retro look of the gi. plus is has a short trigger and i have small hands :smt1099


----------

